# How to create links to journal in signature?



## danksmoker77 (May 26, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to any information on how to create links to my jounal or other threads in my signature. Or wherever they actually go if not the signature.


----------



## smoke and coke (May 26, 2009)

do a copy and paste of your grow journal link.
click my roll it up in the upper left. 
click on edit signature.
then paste your link.


----------



## danksmoker77 (May 26, 2009)

yeah but im tryin to learn how to do it but not see the url. want it to say something like my grow journal, but it would be a link to the url. many people here do it. also it tells me ive excided the amount of lines


----------



## potroast (May 29, 2009)

You must use the advanced editor, click on Go Advanced. Then you type the words that you want to make a link of for your signature, and highlight them. Then click on the icon of an Earth with a chain link on it, called Insert Hyperlink. Paste your link in the box, and your highlighted words will be clickable.

HTH


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Go into your signature editor and type
'
[ url=*https://www.rollitup.org*]*Whatever you want it to say here.*[/url ]

Make sure to take out the space between the first bracket "[" and url=, also take the space between /url and the other bracket "]"

Put your link where the green text is, put what you want that link to say where the blue text is.

This is how I do it.

Edit: Also to change the color of what you want it to say, you just highlight whatever you put and change the color in the color palette above, the button with a big A.


----------



## bengi (Mar 14, 2010)

still tryin


----------



## bengi (Mar 14, 2010)

got it woohoo


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant get this to work at all text still shows up for the url and my text link what's wrong did it just like explained above"^


----------



## kingofqueen (Mar 7, 2011)

potroast said:


> You must use the advanced editor, click on Go Advanced. Then you type the words that you want to make a link of for your signature, and highlight them. Then click on the icon of an Earth with a chain link on it, called Insert Hyperlink. Paste your link in the box, and your highlighted words will be clickable.
> 
> HTH


There is no "go advanced " on the editor anymore?


----------



## potroast (Mar 10, 2011)

Then you are already using the advanced editor. Click on the Insert Link icon.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 13, 2011)

*Thanks PotRoast !*
*How does one become a Moderator ?*


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm still trying to figure it out...lol


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*FM - *
*I first "copy" the url link to my grow.*
*Then go to "edit signature" in "My RollItUp".*
*Type what you want.*
*Highlight it.*
*Pick your colors, fonts and sizes.*
*Click "Earth link" button ( blue "Earth" icon w/ sideways #8 under it).*
*Paste url link into pop-up window/box that appears and click ok.*
*Then click save and you're done !*

*My wonderful sig is proof ! lmao*


----------



## kingofqueen (Apr 1, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Go into your signature editor and type
> '
> [ url=*https://www.rollitup.org*]*Whatever you want it to say here.*[/url ]
> 
> ...


This doesnt work



Flo Grow said:


> *FM - *
> *I first "copy" the url link to my grow.*
> *Then go to "edit signature" in "My RollItUp".*
> *Type what you want.*
> ...


This works ! +rep Finally got my sig straight !


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 1, 2011)

*LOL....glad it worked for you King !*


----------



## Undercover Cop (Dec 29, 2011)

worked for Me!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

My fix used to work prior to the updated site, it doesn't work with the new layout apologies everyone.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 12, 2012)

This is not working for me , must be retarded...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 13, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> This is not working for me , must be retarded...




```
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org"]What you want it to say here.[/URL]
```
Just replace the http://rollitup.org with what link you want, and put what you want to say where it says. Should be copy/paste-able and easy. If it doesn't work you have spaces somewhere or deleted something. Leave everything as is except the address and message.

Hope this helps.


----------

